# compatibilité batterie ibook 500white12' / ibook 12'd'aujourd'hui



## diego2003 (14 Octobre 2003)

la batterie de mon ibook white (2001) est hs. faut-il necessairement que je rachète une batterie de la même ref (épuisé sur l'apple store mais dispo sur aboutbatteries à 200) ou une batterie d'ibook 12' actuel serait compatible ? peu importe la couleur du blanc bien sûr ) merci pour vos éclairages )


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2003)

Je veux pas dire de conneries, mais il me semble qu'elles sont compatibles.

Mais je ne suis pas sur.


----------



## diego2003 (14 Octobre 2003)

merci ) pour ta réponse, il est vrai que "physiquement" elles sont identiques...je vais quand même attendre un ou deux autres avis pour commander ; )


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

De toute façon si mécaniquement elles sont identiques, il te reste la compatibilité électrique. Comme ce sont des batteries 12V et que le seul paramètre qui change c'est la capacité en Wh tu ne risque rien. Ton iBook consommera toujours ce qu'il doit consommer et si la capacité est différente, l'autonomie sera différente.

Mais point d'autres soucis en vue !


----------



## diego2003 (15 Octobre 2003)

merci pour ton éclairage, en fait j'ai vérifié le voltage sous ma batterie (modele M8403) il est mentionné 10,8 V, pas 12 si tu vois ce que je veux dire... quelqu'un possédant un ibook recent saurait-il me dire le voltage des batteries actuellement dans le commerce pour les ibook 12' est de 12 V ?


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

Sur le site d'Apple on peut lire ceci :

 <blockquote><font class="small"> Apple:</font><hr /> Cette batterie rechargeable lithium-ion 46 W/h fournit jusqu'à 5 heures d'autonomie suivant les options déconomie dénergie et la configuration du système. Elle ne fonctionne pas avec les anciens modèles iBook dotés de deux loquets de batterie.   

[/QUOTE] 

Je trouve ça inquiétant l'histoire des deux loquets. Si tu veux je testerai ce soir à mon AUG avec un possesseur du nouvel iBook...


----------



## diego2003 (15 Octobre 2003)

...moi aussi ça me questionne vachement ces histoires de 2 loquets ! c'est trop sympa de ta part de verifier ! merci d'avance ; )


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

diego2003 a dit:
			
		

> ...moi aussi ça me questionne vachement ces histoires de 2 loquets ! c'est trop sympa de ta part de verifier ! merci d'avance ; )



Pas de pbm... je comparerai avec mon iBook 500 !


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

Bon ben les batteries sont physiquement identique mis à part la couleur qui jure vraiment si l'on a un iBook ice. La tension est la même sur les deux batteries, _i.e._ 10.8V.

Machines comparées :
 <ul type="square">  [*]iBook 500 dual usb  [*]iBook 900 white  [/list]

Par contre je n'ai pas essayé de démarrer avec. Le propriétaire de l'iBook 900 n'a pas voulu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors je n'en sais pas plus. Personnellement j'aurais bien tenté mais bon...


----------



## diego2003 (15 Octobre 2003)

merci beaucoup pour tes précieuses infos ! dès la semaine prochaine je commande cette batterie et je poste les résultats !
si d'ici là d'autres ibookiens pensent pouvoir contribuer à ma quête d'éléments de recoupements je suis preneur ! en tout cas encore merci onra


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Octobre 2003)

Je suis également interressé, car ma batterie ne tiens plus qu'1/2 heure quand j'economise à fond.

J'attends donc tes conclusions avec intérêt.

Par contre, en ce qui concerne la vieille batterie, j'avais lu sur le net je ne sais plus où, les essais d'un utilisateur de vieux PowerBook qui avait remplacé les accus de la batterie par des accus R6 du commerce et que ça fonctionnait bien ainsi, donc, il est peut-être possible de recycler la vieille batterie.


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, en ce qui concerne la vieille batterie, j'avais lu sur le net je ne sais plus où, les essais d'un utilisateur de vieux PowerBook qui avait remplacé les accus de la batterie par des accus R6 du commerce et que ça fonctionnait bien ainsi, donc, il est peut-être possible de recycler la vieille batterie.



Peut-être  là  ?


----------



## Onra (20 Octobre 2003)

Juste un petit détail qui a son importance si la nouvelle batterie fonctionne dans un ancien iBook. Sur  cette page l'auteur explique comment repeindre en bleu son iBook. Ce qui nous intéresse dans le cas de la batterie, c'est que la coque de la batterie peut s'enlever car elle est simplement collée.
Si ça peut aider...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être  là  ?



Non, mais ce lien est très intéressant, merci.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (21 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit détail qui a son importance si la nouvelle batterie fonctionne dans un ancien iBook. Sur  cette page l'auteur explique comment repeindre en bleu son iBook. Ce qui nous intéresse dans le cas de la batterie, c'est que la coque de la batterie peut s'enlever car elle est simplement collée.
> Si ça peut aider...



Génial ce lien ! Je vais tenter de transformer mon iBook en Alubook...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (21 Octobre 2003)

... avec du papier alu.


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Génial ce lien ! Je vais tenter de transformer mon iBook en Alubook...





			
				Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> ... avec du papier alu.



...non  rien.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (24 Octobre 2003)

Non, là c'est trop...
Encore qu'avec un logo en forme de pomme certains pourraient crier au génie...


----------



## Onra (24 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> ... avec du papier alu.



La peinture ça marche très bien... un exemple  ici


----------



## Graphistecomfr (24 Octobre 2003)

Waaaah, j'en veux un, j'en veux un !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_(sans rire, il n'est pas vilain l'iBook gris de la sorte)_


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Novembre 2003)

diego2003 a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup pour tes précieuses infos ! dès la semaine prochaine je commande cette batterie et je poste les résultats !




Toujours rien ?


----------



## Niconemo (5 Novembre 2003)

Ça m'intéresse aussi, ma batterie est out !


----------



## Niconemo (7 Novembre 2003)

Après quelques vérifications auprès de revendeurs.
Les batteries Blanc opaques des iBook G4 sont compatibles avec les iBook G3 Blanc opaques.
Par contre, les batteries blanc opaques ne seraient pas compatibles avec les iBook cristal (ice). J'ai eu une proposition à 175  TTC. 

PS. Je cherche quelqu'un sur Saint-Étienne qui possède une nouvelle batterie pour test. Parceque ça m'étonne quand même cette histoire d'imcompatibilité...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2003)

je viens de mettre une batterie ibook 900 12" (opaque) sur un ibook 600 12" (ice) la machine a l'air de bien fonctionner sur batterie, reste a voir la charge


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2003)

la batterie semble prendre la charge


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2003)

tien l'applestore a modifier le déscriptif  de la batterie pour ibook 12 pouces (non ce n'est pas un lien pieger) 

_Batterie rechargeable lithium-ion de 50 watts-heure offrant jusquà 6 heures dautonomie selon les options déconomie de batterie utilisées et votre configuration système. Cette batterie est compatible uniquement avec les iBook 12 pouces équipés de deux ports USB._


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2003)

ça fonctionne je confirme


----------



## Jean-iMarc (7 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fonctionne je confirme



cool, merci.


----------



## Niconemo (7 Novembre 2003)

Très très cool ! Merci Macky !


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

et donc on a droit a plus de 6h sur un ibook 500 qui consomme rien du tout, comparé à un ibook 800 qui chauffe de la mort????


----------



## Zitoune (8 Novembre 2003)

Au fait, pour augmenter l'autonomie, on peut mettre une batterie d'iBook G4 (plus puissante apparemment) sur un iBook G3 ?


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2003)

apparemment c'est la même


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour augmenter l'autonomie, on peut mettre une batterie d'iBook G4 (plus puissante apparemment) sur un iBook G3 ?



c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut!!

_et donc on a droit a plus de 6h sur un ibook 500 qui consomme rien du tout, comparé à un ibook 800 qui chauffe de la mort???? _ 

(mackie, ça peut pas être la même : un G4 800 consomme forcément plus qu'un G3 500!


----------



## diego2003 (9 Novembre 2003)

pour ma part j'attends toujours la livraison de la batterie commandée il y a plus de 3 semaines sur l'applestore ! grrrrrrr pour info mon autonomie est passée à moins de 30 secondes quand la batterie signale qu'elle est chargée à 100% !!! du délire ! bref je suis condamné au secteur en attendant le matos, je posterai dès que j'aurai fait l'essai !


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut!!
> 
> _et donc on a droit a plus de 6h sur un ibook 500 qui consomme rien du tout, comparé à un ibook 800 qui chauffe de la mort???? _
> 
> (mackie, ça peut pas être la même : un G4 800 consomme forcément plus qu'un G3 500!



le déscriptif de l'applestore indique que c'est pour tous les ibook 12" équiper de 2 ports usb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis la batterie d'un TI 1 Ghz va très bien sur un Ti 400


----------



## decoris (16 Novembre 2003)

et si je commande un ibook G4-12 via l'ADC (avec 20% de remise) et que je commande une deuxième batterie (pour mettre sur mon ibook 12 500), est ce que j'aurai aussi 20% dessus?


----------



## decoris (16 Novembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> La peinture ça marche très bien... un exemple  ici









c'est en effet très très beau (je le ferais bien), mais est ce que cette peinture tient le coup??? il n'est visiblement pas peint en dessous de la coque, mais simplement au dessus...


----------



## diego2003 (26 Novembre 2003)

eh bien voilà la boucle qui se boucle : j'ai un ibook ice2001, je viens de brancher la batterie 12' commandée sur l'AS y'a 2 semaines : autonomie 4h12 avec mail safari le tout en airport 
 ça me change de mes 30 secondes d'autonomie d'hier ))))


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Novembre 2003)

Merci.


----------



## decoris (28 Novembre 2003)

et en le mettant sur éco maximale, luminosité au milieu, airport désactivé, et juste safari, t'as combien.???


----------



## diego2003 (2 Décembre 2003)

impossible à savoir airport est toujours branché. dans tes conditions j'imagine que tu peux facilement obtenir 30 ou 40 minutes de plus que mes 4h12 ! (ma luminosité était au 3/4 pendant mon test)


----------

